# How to let married women know I'm interested?



## kevincar123 (Apr 2, 2014)

So, I have gotten really close with this girl who's only few years older than me in school. We really have fun talking to each other, making jokes and what not. I don't wanna make a move and embarrass because she's married, and I respect the fact that she is.But how can I let her know politely that I am/will be on her if she's ever single in future?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

kevincar123 said:


> So, I have gotten really close with this girl who's only few years older than me in school. We really have fun talking to each other, making jokes and what not. I don't wanna make a move and embarrass because she's married, and I respect the fact that she is.But how can I let her know politely that I am/will be on her if she's ever single in future?


Just don't even try, dude. Move on. 

C


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Ask her husband to tell her for you.


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

Kevin,
Your mom is really hot. How do I let her know I'd like to hook up?


----------



## Juicer (May 2, 2012)

You don't. 

Because you never met her husband. 
And who knows who her husband is. 

He might be a fat couch potato that can't even lift his legs without help. 
He might be like me. A 6'2" (now former) steroid user, that will make you think twice about the wife. Because an enraged husband doesn't make smart decisions. 
Or he might be a police officer. And memorize your plates, and learn where you work, and how you get there, and give you a ticket every time you go 6 miles over the speed limit. 

Need me to go on?

Just keep her as a facebook friend, and wait till after the ink is dry on the divorce papers before you let her know that you are interested. 
That way, you avoid a possible hospital bed, or small fortune in speeding tickets.


----------



## Voltaire2013 (Sep 22, 2013)

kevincar123 said:


> So, I have gotten really close with this girl who's only few years older than me in school. We really have fun talking to each other, making jokes and what not. I don't wanna make a move and embarrass because she's married, and I respect the fact that she is.But how can I let her know politely that I am/will be on her if she's ever single in future?


This is a tricky situation. It requires a very specific game plan. Do you have a long beard? If not, get one. Do you live under a bridge? It's almost mandatory, move ASAP! Also familiarize youse of with the therm 'trip trip, trip trop, who is crossing my bridge?' It's the keyword to sex with married women. 

Hope this helps! 
Cheers ,
V (13)


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

:rofl::lol::rofl:
Acquire a taste for roasted goat meat and life on a muddy embankment near a body of water.


----------



## Jamestone (Mar 30, 2014)

Haha. You guys took it easier on him than i expected. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Unique Username (Jul 6, 2013)

kevincar123 said:


> So, I have gotten really close with this girl who's only few years older than me in school. We really have fun talking to each other, making jokes and what not. I don't wanna make a move and embarrass because she's married, and I respect the fact that she is.But how can I let her know politely that I am/will be on her if she's ever single in future?


Um - how about finding someone your own age who isn't married?


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

kevincar123 said:


> So, I have gotten really close with this girl who's only few years older than me in school. We really have fun talking to each other, making jokes and what not. I don't wanna make a move and embarrass because she's married, and I respect the fact that she is.But how can I let her know politely that I am/will be on her if she's ever single in future?


It is April 1st, but I am not fool enough to take the obvious bait.

Move on.


----------



## Sandfly (Dec 8, 2013)

The best thing to do is stand outside her house around midnight (more romantic that way) and play her a love song from a ghetto blaster held high above your head.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

JCD said:


> It is April 1st, but I am not fool enough to take the obvious bait.
> 
> Move on.


Dang......you are good.........:rofl::rofl::rofl:......my 12 year old even got me today......


----------



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

We really need a troll warning emoticon


----------



## Windwalker (Mar 19, 2014)

You buy a dozen roses and a huge d*l*o and knock on her front door at midnight. Tell the the guy that answers the door that your there to see the lady of the house.

:rofl:


----------



## kevincar123 (Apr 2, 2014)

ebp123 said:


> Don't disrespect another person's marriage. Ever.


did i say i was disrespecting her marriage? no. i simply want to just give her a hint that i will available for her as long as we are both single in future even though chances are very low. i don't stalk her, i don't have her fb, instragram account, i only have her phone number. and i'm pretty sure i'll never know unless she messages me which is why i wanna give her the hint.


if i wanted to make a move, i would have done so not caring about her marriage, or asking here.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

kevincar123 said:


> did i say i was disrespecting her marriage? no. i simply want to just give her a hint that i will available for her as long as we are both single in future even though chances are very low. i don't stalk her, i don't have her fb, instragram account, i only have her phone number. and i'm pretty sure i'll never know unless she messages me which is why i wanna give her the hint.
> 
> 
> if i wanted to make a move, i would have done so not caring about her marriage, or asking here.




By even saying and suggesting that to her has planted a seed of temptation in her mind......which takes away from her full devotion to her DH


----------



## Windwalker (Mar 19, 2014)

No. Seriously. Just. Don't!

Her husband is justified in any reaction he has when he finds out. And I do certainly hope that she tells him.



Really? Damn.


----------



## kevincar123 (Apr 2, 2014)

over20 said:


> By even saying and suggesting that to her has planted a seed of temptation in her mind......which takes away from her full devotion to her DH


saying what? i haven't said anything to her which is why i asked here if there was any appropriate way without ****ing with her mind. clearly not, thank you.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Sandfly (Dec 8, 2013)

You gotta remember that there was a day where she dressed up in white and swore fealty to the man she is with, to whom she is still under oath unless she decide to get a divorce.

Tempting her to oath-breaking is also not cool, even if you rationalise it as 'you could do a better job' or 'she deserves better'. Encouraging dishonesty is itself dishonesty.

Now imagine if she did respond to your advances. How untrustworthy and low a person would that make her?

If I see a woman is wearing a ring, I always imagine her on her wedding day. Straightaway, any interest I might have disappears, because I could never respect her if she responded to advances, in spite of taking an oath.


----------



## Unique Username (Jul 6, 2013)

There are so many women out there who are single

why in the hell would you want to mess with a married woman?

Blech

Besides, you knew the answer to your question before you came here..to a marriage forum...to ask a terrible question that you knew full well would elicit angered responses.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

kevincar123 said:


> saying what? i haven't said anything to her which is why i asked here if there was any appropriate way without ****ing with her mind. clearly not, thank you.


You're most welcome.

Now go find single women to lust after.

Seriously.


----------



## kevincar123 (Apr 2, 2014)

Unique Username said:


> There are so many women out there who are single
> 
> why in the hell would you want to mess with a married woman?
> 
> ...



i didn't know this would be a troll forum with all the number of posts on here. i'm not a ****head, and will never make a move on a girl who is married. i simply wanted to know if there is anyway to let her know that she can message me in future if she happened to be single. i don't think there is anything wrong with that? is there?


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

Sandfly said:


> The best thing to do is stand outside her house around midnight (more romantic that way) and play her a love song from a ghetto blaster held high above your head.


Hey now! I won't hear you talk ill of the John Cusack-from-Say Anything- approach. It worked on me as a teenage girl.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

kevincar123 said:


> So, I have gotten really close with this girl who's only few years older than me in school. We really have fun talking to each other, making jokes and what not. I don't wanna make a move and embarrass because she's married, and I respect the fact that she is.But how can I let her know politely that I am/will be on her if she's ever single in future?


The way you type makes me think you're about 16 years old. Best to turn off the computer and get back to your homework.


----------



## P51Geo1980 (Sep 25, 2013)

kevincar123 said:


> did i say i was disrespecting her marriage? no. i simply want to just give her a hint that i will available for her as long as we are both single in future even though chances are very low. i don't stalk her, i don't have her fb, instragram account, i only have her phone number. and i'm pretty sure i'll never know unless she messages me which is why i wanna give her the hint.
> 
> 
> if i wanted to make a move, i would have done so not caring about her marriage, or asking here.


You're either a troll (not a very good one) or incredibly thick. 

Here I'll give you some advice, ask her husband how you should go about informing her of this.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sandfly (Dec 8, 2013)

Coffee Amore said:


> Hey now! I won't hear you talk ill of the John Cusack-from-Say Anything- approach. It worked on me as a teenage girl.


You slept with John Cusack as a teenaged girl?

I better drop guitar lessons and start acting


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

xakulax said:


> We really need a troll warning emoticon


IDK.....I am fairly new here....but I kinda like the trolls...they bring out the best and worst of the people here on TAM.....but you didn't hear that from me....I am not suppose to be on here anymore......


----------



## Sandfly (Dec 8, 2013)

over20 said:


> IDK.....I am fairly new here....but I kinda like the trolls...they bring out the best and worst of the people here on TAM.....but you didn't here that from me....*I am not suppose to be on here anymore*......


How come?

You have every right, O20.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

kevincar123 said:


> did i say i was disrespecting her marriage? no. i simply want to just give her a hint that i will available for her as long as we are both single in future even though chances are very low. i don't stalk her, i don't have her fb, instragram account, i only have her phone number. and i'm pretty sure i'll never know unless she messages me which is why i wanna give her the hint.
> 
> 
> if i wanted to make a move, i would have done so not caring about her marriage, or asking here.


I'd tell her how you feel and hope for the best. If she knows you are interested, she may reassess the marriage and determine you are the best choice.

Good luck!


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

Is this a serious question?


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

I got a real nasty PM and my DH saw it......he told me to stay off this site......which was last week.......since then though my DH told me I can come back, but to proceed with caution.......he does not want me to get hurt again.....I respect him and I do what he says....it is not PC to some but it works for us..

Sandfly......i don't want to hijack another thread again......:rofl::rofl::rofl:......remember where we ended up last time......the tapping thread....


----------



## Taintimand (Mar 25, 2014)

Juicer said:


> You don't.
> 
> Because you never met her husband.
> And who knows who her husband is.
> ...


:iagree:
Exactly

You knew that she's married and it's like you're ruining their marriage. Is she telling stories about her husband? I know it's hard to keep your feelings, but staying friends with her would be for the best.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Forbidden fruit.

You want what you can't have and don't want what you have.......men and women alike.

Married guy goes to a bar, wears his wedding ring but doesn't flaunt it. A lot of ladies will see the ring and go for him more because he's married, versus just another single guy....Thinking is this guy is good enough to be married and probably not getting much sex.......single lady sees this guy, wants to take him home for sex. Doesn't happen all the time but I've heard this story many times over. Single guy at my shop, early 20's, bar, meets a married women with her friends, early 30's, they go back to her place and he tells me, to this day, the best sex he ever had!!!

Since she is happily married, don't be the guy who got her to have an affair and possibly break up the marriage in divorce.

If she is unhappy and she's told you her marriage is on the rocks, possible separation, then you let her know you're interested.


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

over20 said:


> I got a real nasty PM and my DH saw it......he told me to stay off this site......which was last week.......since then though my DH told me I can come back, but to proceed with caution.......he does not want me to get hurt again.....I respect him and I do what he says....it is not PC to some but it works for us..
> 
> Sandfly......i don't want to hijack another thread again......:rofl::rofl::rofl:......remember where we ended up last time......the tapping thread....


----------



## Sandfly (Dec 8, 2013)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> I'd tell her how you feel and hope for the best. If she knows you are interested, she may reassess the marriage and determine you are the best choice.
> 
> Good luck!


lol... man-as-rational-consumer.

There is no logical 'reassessment' of the variables, risks and consequences, there is only temptation and giving in to temptation.

Married women are vulnerable, and need no encouragement to look elsewhere. They don't go for the 'best choice', they go for novelty.


----------



## kevincar123 (Apr 2, 2014)

^ that's what i'm trying to say. it's not like i'm killing the girl by telling her in a appropriate way that i'm interested. she does talk about her husband, and i actually noticed that she doesn't wear her ring time to time.


----------



## loveadvice (Dec 22, 2013)

Is this an April Fools joke?


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Sandfly said:


> lol... man-as-rational-consumer.
> 
> There is no logical 'reassessment' of the variables, risks and consequences, there is only temptation and giving in to temptation.
> 
> Married women are vulnerable, and need no encouragement to look elsewhere. They don't go for the 'best choice', they go for novelty.


My post was sarcasm. I would not say only married women do this. Both sexes can succumb to temptation.


----------



## Sandfly (Dec 8, 2013)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> My post was sarcasm. I would not say only married women do this. Both sexes can succumb to temptation.


I thought it was  

That's what the laugh was, not at you, but with you.


----------



## Windwalker (Mar 19, 2014)

kevincar123 said:


> ^ that's what i'm trying to say. it's not like i'm killing the girl by telling her in a appropriate way that i'm interested. she does talk about her husband, and i actually noticed that she doesn't wear her ring time to time.




Ok. I'm going to try one more time.

No. Seriously. Just. Don't!

When and if she is ever separated and has either filed for divorce or had divorce papers filed on her and they are final.

Then state your interest. Until then, your just stiring the pot.
Seriously, if she cheats with you or anyone else, what does that do to her credibility? Show some common courtesy and give the marriage as chance to work through any problems.

If you cause it to fail, I can only hope the Karma bus not only hits you, but backs over you a couple of times.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

kevincar123 said:


> saying what? i haven't said anything to her which is why i asked here if there was any appropriate way without ****ing with her mind. clearly not, thank you.


You told her that if in the future she finds herself single to look you up......right????

That is tempting her....to think outside her box...meaning fantasizing about the possibilities with you if her DH dies or divorces her.

Have you ever been married?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Do not past Go, Kevin.

Thi shas TRAINWRECK written all over it.

She's married. Do not get involved.

Get some boundaries. Think of it this way: say you're married. And your wife is going to school. And some dude is teling her "hey if you're ever single, I am totally available." 

Would you like that?


Answer that honestly. 

back off.


----------



## John Lee (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm not going to tell you not to do anything, but consider the consequences. You seem to want to have it both ways, where you can drop some kind of "hey if you're ever single" hint without actually interfering in her marriage, as though she'll just like file you in her rolodex and not think about it again. That's not how life works. You can't drop a "hint" without interfering in her marriage. If she's not interested, nothing will come of it. But if she is, she will feel confused and torn. Maybe you'll have an affair, maybe she'll even leave her husband for you down the road, and then you'll have to deal with the reality of that relationship instead of the fantasy. 

Get out of the clouds buddy. You want to stay in this pleasant limbo where you don't have to take any responsibility, an eternal maybe. You either go for her and risk the consequences or drop it.


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

Make your move on her and let her know that your interested.

But before you do that, here's a good check list.

1. Make sure you have good medical insurance.

2. Make sure that your life insurance is paid up to date.

3. Make sure you have your will finalized.

4. Let a loved one know if you want a regular burial or cremation.

5. Find a single girl and avoid the above four on your check list.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

:rofl:


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

Karma, do you believe it?

I suggest you start.

Put yourself in her husbands shoes.

YOU DO NOT want to be him one day...and if you proceed, chances are you will be.

There is an ENTIRE world full of single women out there, what the hell are you doing?

Also, you know very well that you would never consider being friends with her if there was no attraction.....so stop kidding yourself. 

And now, I want you to assume "best case scenario". Let's say she likes/loves you and leaves her husband for you. 

Do you really want to be with a woman that cheats/leaves her husband for another man?

Think about all that....just put your penis/heart to the side when you do.


----------



## John Lee (Mar 16, 2013)

John Lee said:


> I'm not going to tell you not to do anything, but consider the consequences. You seem to want to have it both ways, where you can drop some kind of "hey if you're ever single" hint without actually interfering in her marriage, as though she'll just like file you in her rolodex and not think about it again. That's not how life works. You *can't *drop a "hint" without interfering in her marriage. If she's not interested, nothing will come of it. But if she is, she will feel confused and torn. Maybe you'll have an affair, maybe she'll even leave her husband for you down the road, and then you'll have to deal with the reality of that relationship instead of the fantasy.
> 
> Get out of the clouds buddy. You want to stay in this pleasant limbo where you don't have to take any responsibility, an eternal maybe. You either go for her and risk the consequences or drop it.


Sorry needed to fix the typo there for clarity.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Sandfly said:


> The best thing to do is stand outside her house around midnight (more romantic that way) and play her a love song from a ghetto blaster held high above your head.


Nah. This was so already done.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

sandfly said:


> you gotta remember that there was a day where she dressed up in white and swore fealty to the man she is with, to whom she is still under oath unless she decide to get a divorce.



fealty???!!!


----------



## Hicks (Jan 14, 2011)

Tell her the same way you would want some guy telling your future wife this information.


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

Wow that was a fun read.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

You could try to recreate the scene from The Graduate where Mrs. Robinson offers herself to her daughters boyfriends by stripping in front of him and informing him that she's available to him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Unique Username (Jul 6, 2013)

Lol it was an April Fool's Troll


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

You don't really want this, kevin, and she surely doesn't. She would hate herself. And look at all the shame and scorn her family and friends would heap on her. If you truly loved a woman, would you really want that for her?

You might want to just leave her alone for a while until you can readjust your feelings for her. Even if she is not feeling anything, it is not helpful for you to constantly feel drawn to her.

There are so many other wonderful gals out there! You are going to find one that has the qualities of your friend plus others that will delight you!


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

This is an inappropriate question to be asking on a marriage forum, OP.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Here you go boy! The best advice ever!

Go straight to her husband and ask him "How soon before I can take your wife for a romp?" Then if she has kids, ask her husband to bring them out so you can ask them how they would like it if daddy was gone and you were their mommy 's new boyfriend?

It will work like a charm to give you the desperately needed wake up call to reality!

If you don't do it this way, you are chicken! Enjoy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Just continue to look for the single available ladies, unless of course, you just have the latent desire to have an EMS unit extricate your cranium from out of your anal cavity, no doubt forcibly placed there by some jealous husband!*


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Cosmos said:


> This is an inappropriate question to be asking on a marriage forum, OP.


I agree with you, Cosmos, but look at what he is learning by asking his question. What an education.


----------



## Windwalker (Mar 19, 2014)

jld said:


> I agree with you, Cosmos, but look at what he is learning by asking his question. What an education.




:iagree::rofl:

School of hard knocks!


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

kevincar123 said:


> did i say i was disrespecting her marriage? no. i simply want to just give her a hint that i will available for her as long as we are both single in future even though chances are very low. i don't stalk her, i don't have her fb, instragram account, i only have her phone number. and i'm pretty sure i'll never know unless she messages me which is why i wanna give her the hint.
> 
> 
> if i wanted to make a move, i would have done so not caring about her marriage, or asking here.


Oh sorry I was under the impression you were a complete idiot but now that you have explained yourself more clearly it is obvious that you are brilliant.


----------



## Windwalker (Mar 19, 2014)

RClawson said:


> Oh sorry I was under the impression you were a complete idiot but now that you have explained yourself more clearly it is obvious that you are brilliant.


OP must be a member of Mensa.


----------



## Pufferfish (Sep 25, 2013)

kevincar123 said:


> So, I have gotten really close with this girl who's only few years older than me in school. We really have fun talking to each other, making jokes and what not. I don't wanna make a move and embarrass because she's married, and I respect the fact that she is.But how can I let her know politely that I am/will be on her if she's ever single in future?


I was in this situation a long time ago. My experience was worse because I crossed the line.  But ultimately I decided that I could never be with her. She was capable of stepping out on her husband. There was no reason she can't do the same to me.  Now we no longer talk because we both knew what we did was wrong. It's not worth it. 

Don't be the despicable schmuck like I was. Leave her well alone. If you were the husband, would you appreciate it if another guy told her he was interested and would always be waiting in the wings? I bet you would be telling her she can never contact him again. Be the man and do the right thing.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

over20 said:


> I got a real nasty PM and my DH saw it......he told me to stay off this site......which was last week.......since then though my DH told me I can come back, but to proceed with caution.......he does not want me to get hurt again.....I respect him and I do what he says....it is not PC to some but it works for us..
> 
> Sandfly......i don't want to hijack another thread again......:rofl::rofl::rofl:......remember where we ended up last time......the tapping thread....


I hope you reported it to the MODs
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Pufferfish said:


> I was in this situation a long time ago. My experience was worse because I crossed the line.  But ultimately I decided that I could never be with her. She was capable of stepping out on her husband. There was no reason she can't do the same to me.  Now we no longer talk because we both knew what we did was wrong. It's not worth it.


Puffer, is she still married to him?


----------



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

Very bad idea. Besides lets say you do tell her your feelings, she feels the same way and gets with you. In all honesty you will always have to worry about if she does the EXACT same thing to you. I'm not one for name calling and it's not necessary and it actually stoops down to another lower level. You can't ask a question like this in marriage forrum without negative responses. Just don't do it.


----------



## Pufferfish (Sep 25, 2013)

Thor said:


> Puffer, is she still married to him?


Yes. 10 years after the fact.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Pufferfish said:


> Yes. 10 years after the fact.


I feel bad for the husband. Unless I missed the joke, why the emoticon. Why wink about using another man's wife without suffering any repercussions?


----------



## Pufferfish (Sep 25, 2013)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> I feel bad for the husband. Unless I missed the joke, why the emoticon. Why wink about using another man's wife without suffering any repercussions?


Yes, bad choice of emoticon there. Off the cuff with no intent to disregard sensibilities. For that I apologize.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

kevincar123 said:


> So, I have gotten really close with this girl who's only few years older than me in school. We really have fun talking to each other, making jokes and what not. I don't wanna make a move and embarrass because she's married, and I respect the fact that she is.But how can I let her know politely that I am/will be on her if she's ever single in future?


*You don't.*


----------

